# Favorite Neutrogena Product Discontinued X(



## islandblossom (Mar 27, 2006)

"This light gel formula with Salicylic Acid penetrates deep into pores to reduce the blackheads and blemishes you've got now. It also helps prevent breakouts by clearing your pores. It sloughs off dead skin cells and removes everyday pore-cloggers such as makeup, dirt and oil."

This was the best product ever for my type of skin (combination) but lately I haven't been able to find it at my local drugstore so I checked online and found out that the manufacturer discontinued it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone ever used this product before and recommend a decent replacement? TIA.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 27, 2006)

whoops, my post is obsolete, the pic didn't show till I posted.


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 27, 2006)

*bump* any recs ladies?


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to use this a few years ago; it helped my skin with breakouts as well.  I now use Lush for my skincare routine.  I'm not sure if you've ever tried Lush but you could try Fresh Farmacy as a spot treatment overnight.  They have lots of skincare stuff and it works so well for me.  I have combination skin (sometimes dry, sometimes pimply).  Hope this helps!


----------

